# swell.gr : Audi TT Zaino&Crystal Rock Enhancement Detail



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

This weeks detail, in Swell Detail Store, was another Audi TT booked in for Enhancement/ Protection Detail.
LSP of choice was the infamous SwissVax Crystal Rock . 

Here we go with clay and readings:





































Some 50/50's








































































































































Exhaust tips:




























After the correction was over, time was for some last finishing touches and protection.
Cleaned with IPA to remove all polishing oils, one Zaino ZAIO layer, two layers ZFX'ed Zaino Z-2.
After all the hard work, there was time for a very special wax, Swissvax Crystal Rock.

Glass were cleaned and sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant, trims with Dodo Juice Trim Fantastic, and tyrewalls were dressed with Zaino Z-16

Zaino time .... Zaino Z-2 ZFXed :argie:










In the end.... 































































































































Outdoor Photos:






















































































































Thanks for watching


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Stunning work stunning car!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

like this alot!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

markito said:


> Stunning work stunning car!





twoscoops said:


> like this alot!


Thanks a lot guys for you kind comments :thumb:


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

that is one hell of a shine!!!!!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

redrob said:


> that is one hell of a shine!!!!!!!





DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job there mate.


Thanks a lot mates :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work Mike , Stunning finish :thumb:

The bonnet fo the audi is real carbon fiber???

Regards

Rui


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

Great work! 
On a side note, if that bonnet is made from real carbon fibre (not carbon layed on the metal bonnet) it is the best finished bonnet i have ever seen!
Usually carbon fibre bonnets are a bit wavy, your looks like it came like that from the factory.

Cheers


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Racer said:


> Great Work Mike , Stunning finish :thumb:
> 
> The bonnet fo the audi is real carbon fiber???
> 
> ...





Damien89 said:


> Great work!
> On a side note, if that bonnet is made from real carbon fibre (not carbon layed on the metal bonnet) it is the best finished bonnet i have ever seen!
> Usually carbon fibre bonnets are a bit wavy, your looks like it came like that from the factory.
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your kind comments, much appreciated. All carbon parts are REAL carbon, not layed over or sticker, and the hood is made by Seibon
Thanks again
mike


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

It Looks that wet you could dive in it :thumb: Superb


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

Fantasic work - Love the carbon fibre!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

that's great looking TT :thumb: beautiful workmanship on that.... The carbon looks awesome :argie:


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Another good job!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Another top job there Mike :thumb:

That Carbon Fiber Bonnet looks out of this world it makes the car look more aggressive !

Mario*


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Cracking work mike along with a great wax :thumb:


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice JOB and fantasic car!


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work Mike. one of my fav pic's a high glassy finish


----------



## Trex (Sep 11, 2010)

There is not much to say, Perfect finish!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

B-mah said:


> It Looks that wet you could dive in it :thumb: Superb





masammut said:


> Fantasic work - Love the carbon fibre!





123quackers said:


> that's great looking TT :thumb: beautiful workmanship on that.... The carbon looks awesome :argie:





matzagrin said:


> Another good job!





Eurogloss said:


> *Another top job there Mike :thumb:
> 
> That Carbon Fiber Bonnet looks out of this world it makes the car look more aggressive !
> 
> Mario*





prokopas said:


> Cracking work mike along with a great wax :thumb:





Giobart said:


> Nice JOB and fantasic car!





Mad Ad said:


> Lovely work Mike. one of my fav pic's a high glassy finish





Trex said:


> There is not much to say, Perfect finish!


Thanks a lot mates for yours kind comments, much appreciated :thumb:.


----------



## boomboom (Sep 11, 2010)

:argie::argie::argie: we can swim there...

lovely finish as always Mike!!!


----------



## dmpoyz (Oct 10, 2010)

very nice job mike:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

looks like glass mate, awesome work


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

boomboom said:


> :argie::argie::argie: we can swim there...
> 
> lovely finish as always Mike!!!





dmpoyz said:


> very nice job mike:argie::argie::argie:





dhiren_motilal said:


> looks like glass mate, awesome work


Thanks a lot mates :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stunning work as ever my friend!

Russ.


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

I cannot believe that!
It s a completely different car!
Mike your job is awesome


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Stunning work as ever my friend!
> 
> Russ.


Thanks a lot Russ :thumb:



stefstef said:


> I cannot believe that!
> It s a completely different car!
> Mike your job is awesome


Thank you Stefanos :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Juch a lovely and deep shine!!

Bar is set high in all your work!!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Pauuulll Dalton's wax rocks and Mike's work is fantastic!


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

For me the carbon looks horrible. It doesnt look right on the black car



Nice work though:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice work on the TT looking well tidy


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great correction and superb finish, especially on the carbon fibre bonnet! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does waxing over Zaino offer anything of the looks? How long you must wait before topping wax over Z2?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> Juch a lovely and deep shine!!
> 
> Bar is set high in all your work!!


Thanks Nick 



gb270 said:


> Great work.


Thanks mate 



nuberlis said:


> Pauuulll Dalton's wax rocks and Mike's work is fantastic!


Thanks Chris :thumb:



buck-egit said:


> For me the carbon looks horrible. It doesnt look right on the black car
> 
> Nice work though:thumb::thumb::thumb:


Thanks mate 



Derekh929 said:


> Nice work on the TT looking well tidy


Thanks Dereck :thumb:



Alan W said:


> Great correction and superb finish, especially on the carbon fibre bonnet! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thank you Alan 



sm81 said:


> Does waxing over Zaino offer anything of the looks? How long you must wait before topping wax over Z2?


Yes Saul ,this kind of wax it does add more depth to the finish.

I use ZFX so an hour after Z2 application would be just fine.

mike


----------



## cupitt (May 14, 2011)

faboulous car, and nice work! amazing


----------

